# Two kitties, many pics



## twokittyz (May 7, 2010)

Here are some pics of our two cats, mainly of the calico. She likes my attention and is usually somewhere interesting and easy to take pics of.
For a week, she wanted us to eat her...lol.


----------



## twokittyz (May 7, 2010)




----------



## depaul1203 (Apr 1, 2012)

your Siamese looking cat looked like my mezzier (rip feb21,2012 @7:30pm) but pretty cats


----------



## camel24j (Jan 12, 2007)

they are both beautiful the little black dog looks like my Blackie did when he was young


----------



## Lenkolas (Jan 18, 2011)

Gorgeous kitties! Thank you for the pics.
Your lynx point Siamese like kitty (Yuki?) is stunning. She looks like my girl Sun that passed away some time ago.


----------



## jusjim (Jun 30, 2009)

Absolutely beautiful cats, and I'm really glad to see you don't spoil them the way some people do.


----------



## Leazie (Apr 14, 2007)

Your kitties are beautiful and charming!


----------



## OctoberinMaine (Sep 12, 2006)

Such gorgeous kitties! Thanks for all the pics -- we asked for 'em, we got 'em.


----------



## tghsmith (Dec 9, 2010)

a patch calico and a lynx point monster in one house,that's alot of catatude in a small place (I personally know)


----------



## Shenanigans (Jul 23, 2011)

Awe, love those pictures, they're adorable


----------



## kittywitty (Jun 19, 2010)

The pics of the calico in the pots and pan cracked me up. They are both so very beautiful and elegant. Great photos, esp. those blue eyes on your Siamese kitty. I couldn't view the last six pics though (shows a small box with red x).


----------



## jmarksgirl (Jul 28, 2012)

they are really beautiful cats. looks like they are having lots of fun.


----------



## kmsmaine (Aug 2, 2012)

Beautiful cats, I love that one of them likes to lay in the pots and pans, that is too funny!


----------



## zubie75082 (Jul 5, 2012)

The calico in the skillet is my favorite! LOL Too cute!


----------

